# Luger Tradewinds 26



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all,

What can anybody tell me, mainly pros and cons, about a 1981 Luger Tradewinds 26 footer? Is this a passage-capable boat or strictly a coastal cruiser? Anyone have sites for more information on them? Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 25, 2007)

Didn't they end production in 1980?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am slmost certain that Lugers were all sold as kits. I can remember looking at the catalogue when I was about 7 or 8 years old and telling my father that he had to be nicer to me when were sailing or I was going to get my own boat and go without him. 

I don't think that the boat comes anywhere near "offshore" capable - particularly as the hull and deck were joined by whoever bought the kits.


----------



## Gramp34 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, the calendar says it's after April 1st, so I'll post an answer.

Someone has an old brochure at The Luger Sailboat Mooring - The Tradewinds 26

Here's what jumps out at me:



> Ballast: 750 lbs outside hull in swing keel, including 335 lbs lead. Weight: Complete boat, ready to sail, including swing keel, 2,600 lbs.


In comparison, the Catalina Capri-26 had displacement of 5250 lbs and ballast of 1900 lbs.

A while ago I found an old Luger Boats catalog. The recurring theme was that their boats (all kits) were designed and built as cheap as possible. Given that they sold a 26 foot boat that weighed half as much as an inexpensive production boat, you know it's not going to be a very strong, or stable sailboat.

The Catalina might qualify as a coastal cruiser. The Luger 26 is probably OK for sheltered water day sailing.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 25, 2007)

Gramp34 said:


> ...A while ago I found an old Luger Boats catalog. The recurring theme was that their boats (all kits) were designed and built as cheap as possible. Given that they sold a 26 foot boat that weighed half as much as an inexpensive production boat, you know it's not going to be a very strong, or stable sailboat.... Tim


Tim, saying something is built as cheaply as possible because it's a kit or weighs half what another boat does is foolish.

The Luger seems to sail great from what I've heard. When you have people trying to sail around the world in homemade 10 foot boats it's probably wise not to dismiss kit craft as being cheaply made junk.

Around in TEN - Home page


----------



## Gramp34 (Oct 5, 2006)

gyrfalcon said:


> Tim, saying something is built as cheaply as possible because it's a kit or weighs half what another boat does is foolish.


The 'cheaply as possible' theme came from the catalog -- Luger was very proud that their boats were so inexpensive. Every page seemed to emphasize this 'feature'.

For instance, the first paragraph in that old brochure says:
_"The Tradewinds compares with like-sized sailing craft priced up to $25,000, yet your Tradewinds saves you about half their cost."_​
In general, you're right that a boat weighing half that of another isn't necessarily a more cheaply built boat. For example, a fancy carbon-fiber/kevlar epoxy cored hull that is half the weight of a standard fiberglass polyester solid laminate hull is much more expensive to build -- but Luger wasn't using high-tech materials. Luger used the same materials as Catalina: polyester resin, E-glass and plywood. If their boat weighed half as much as a similar sized Catalina, it only used half the material. That means much less strength.

And being a kit doesn't necessarily mean a poor boat -- half the Westsail boats were sold as kits and their resale values are considerably above many contemporary factory built boats. However, a kit builder can't create something better than the underlying components he's working with, but he can certainly make something a lot worse.



> The Luger seems to sail great from what I've heard. When you have people trying to sail around the world in homemade 10 foot boats it's probably wise not to dismiss kit craft as being cheaply made junk.


The Luger 26 being half the weight of the Catalina 26 with similar waterplane area is going to give much quicker, 'corkier' motion. When you consider how little ballast the Luger has and how high it is mounted, the center of gravity of the boat is quite high which gives little stability. I expect the Luger is at the edge of the design envelope for this size of sailboat, and not on the good edge.

I'm afraid I don't quite get the connection between people who want to sail around the world in a 10 foot boat and whether Luger kit boats are cheaply made or not. Sorry.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Luger boats of this size were built to be trailered! That explains the weight. I was looking at one to buy 20 years ago to be used on a fresh water lake in Indiana. Would had been a good boat for that purpose.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 25, 2007)

Gramp34 said:


> The Luger 26 being half the weight of the Catalina 26 with similar waterplane area is going to give much quicker, 'corkier' motion. When you consider how little ballast the Luger has and how high it is mounted, the center of gravity of the boat is quite high which gives little stability. I expect the Luger is at the edge of the design envelope for this size of sailboat, and not on the good edge....Tim


The Luger 26, being half the weight of the Catalina 26 also makes it easily trailerable. The weight comparisons concerning the fiberglass are also unfair to the luger for a number of reasons... For example, the Luger doesn't have an inboard diesel engine.

I just purchased a 26' Luger yesterday and it seems to be very well constructed. Does it have the frills, features and amenities of the Catalina? Nope... I'll have to work on adding those.

The ballast ratio of the two boats is only 5 to 6% different if you compare the keel weight to total weight anyhow.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It sounds like most of you folks have never actually seen or sailed one of these turkeys. Well I have. The design was mediocre even for a trailerable, and the glass work was pathetic. The details contained in the assembly manual were a perfect storm of crude and moderately ill-concieved if built as shown, and of course the Lugers that I have seen have been victims of ad-hoc redesigns, some of which make sense, and some of which are simply dangerous (like one I saw with chainplates made from an aluminum door frame). They sailed you like you would expect an underballasted, undercanvassed, high wetted surface boat to sail. That said, the Luger 26 was the better sailing of the various Luger offerings. Having gotten caught in a short chop and winds in the high teens and found the boat positively scarry, the kind of boat that skilled sailers had difficulty getting back to the dock. 

Jeff


----------



## gyrfalcon (Apr 25, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> ...That said I did a sea trial on one that had an absolutely beautifully finished interior built by a former cabinet maker. In contrast to the beautiful casework, the 12 volt electrical system used regular 110 v solid type residential wire, a residential screw in fuse box for the 110 v system, and 110 volt style switches on the 12 volt system. Clear water line was used for the head. You get the idea...Jeff


You seem to post a lot of replies about Lugers being bad.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I've been around a few of them and believe me I'm being diplomatic. They seem to come up on the list whenever folks are trying to buy really inexpensive boats, myself included. There was a time when I looked at one for myself that was offered one for what seemed like almost nothing. In all of the Lugers that I have looked at over the years, the price always seems appealing. The boats never do. 

Jeff


----------



## Gramp34 (Oct 5, 2006)

gyrfalcon said:


> The weight comparisons concerning the fiberglass are also unfair to the luger for a number of reasons... For example, the Luger doesn't have an inboard diesel engine.


10 hp 4-stroke outboard is about 100 lbs. The UNIVERSAL M-12 diesel in the Catalina is 175 lbs.



> The ballast ratio of the two boats is only 5 to 6% different if you compare the keel weight to total weight anyhow.


B/D for Luger: 28.8%
B/D for Catalina: 36.2% --> 25% higher.

Not to mention the Catalina had a winged keel, so its center of gravity is quite low compared to that of the Luger's keel.

Interestingly, you mentioned the Around in Ten boats. Their Designer's page has the specs on one boat:
_Ballast: 386lbs (175kg) of lead and 441lbs (200kg) of water_​For a total of 827 pounds on a 10 foot boat vs Luger's 750 lbs in a 26 foot boat.

Anyway, the OP asked about coastal cruising and blue water sailing. In no way is the Luger suitable for that. For trailer boat sailing in sheltered waters, it's probably just the thing.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## EldonKing (May 9, 2008)

*The Luger Traidwinds 26 is a Cruiser Racer*



Bermuda30 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What can anybody tell me, mainly pros and cons, about a 1981 Luger Tradewinds 26 footer? Is this a passage-capable boat or strictly a coastal cruiser? Anyone have sites for more information on them? Thanks in advance for your replies.


The Luger Traidwinds 26 is a Cruiser/Racer it was designed to be light yet strong, They went out of production before I could Order one, but, I did have an oppertunity to look over one in Hawaii that was up for sale in 1980

I have survayed a number of small sailing vessels, and Found the Luger 26 to have both grace and style unlike the 24' model. It makes a great weekend Cruier around the Chesapeake Bay, or for a weeks vacation sailing down to the Outter Banks in NC. I am not sure I would trust any Fiber Glass boat in a Hurricane, But in a gail or storm Find a safe anchorage or put out a good sea anchor and point her nose into the wind, the '26 could ride them out with the beast of them, just batten your hatches.


----------



## Windrunner6 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have recently purchased a 77 Tradewinds 26 footer. I used to sail on a 81' Catalina 25. Two days ago, I was caught off-guard by some odd weather in the Puget Sound. The Luger not only held out, but went through the rough waters like it was nothing. The boat mat not have quite the room as the Catalina, but, I must say that I would much rather sail in the Luger in the rough weather.


----------



## ABH3 Boyer (Sep 27, 2012)

I too am a Luger Tradewinds owner. The original Builder did a fantastic job with connecting the deck to the hull and the hardware including the chain plates are still in perfect condition. The winter before this one just past, I gutted it to the fiberglass and refitted the entire interior and exterior. Now going into my 2nd season on lake Erie I have to say I'm more comfortable on it than any other boat I have owned. The builder makes all the difference. That being said I dont think I would try to cross the atlantic or anything stooped but she can take anything that Lake Erie can hand out.


----------



## leefromcanada (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi there ABH3 Boyer.

I am new to Sailnet. I have just read this thread from two years ago when you commented on your Tradewinds 26 boat. I am considering purchasing one in the Hamilton Ontario area. I am interested in your thoughts on having had two years of sailing (assuming you still own the same boat) since your post. Is Lake Erie still treating you well in the Luger boat? Any cautions or recommendations? Do you know if there is a Tradewinds 26 owners website or online forum? I have recently rebuilt a very rare Newbridge Topaz sailboat but am considering upgrading to a larger boat. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Dick6969 (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a Luger Fairwinds 27 for three years. Yes it was a kit boat and it is for a trailer. I live at the shore and sailed it alot . Had it out some weather when I should not have but it held together. I never went more than 15 miles off shore but have gone 200 miles up and down the coastline. I guess its all about how well someone put it together and maintained it. I myself had to do alot of work to it rudder, transom, keel, ribs, motor. If I had to do it again I would but you better get it for nothing.


----------



## leefromcanada (Sep 10, 2014)

Having rebuilt my own 17.5 Newbridge Topaz a couple of years ago, and sailed it regularly since then, I am beginning to know what to look for. This Luger 26 seems well-built and solid. Before I purchase, I will need to look VERY carefully!
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dick6969 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is a few pictures... did not know how to edit my post


----------



## Captken (Dec 7, 2021)

gyrfalcon said:


> Didn't they end production in 1980?


The ended production in 1990 I own a 1984.


----------



## Mamuth21 (10 mo ago)

Hey everyone I’m new to sailing and found a 77 Luger 26 tradewinds any inputs and if it would be for the icw?


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Hey Mamuth. So for the ICW I'll say probably. If you read back through this thread you will find that the Luger's were sold as kits, so they are only as good as the guy who put them together. I would definitely look at it carefully, and hopefully take it for a spin on the water to make sure it all holds together. I'm guessing you're buying it at a bargain price, so paying for a survey may not make sense. If you have a friend who knows boats it would be good to have them along.

For the ICW you are mostly motoring, so a good reliable outboard would be what you need most of the time. I would just be cautious.


----------



## Mamuth21 (10 mo ago)

oldmanmirage said:


> Hey Mamuth. So for the ICW I'll say probably. If you read back through this thread you will find that the Luger's were sold as kits, so they are only as good as the guy who put them together. I would definitely look at it carefully, and hopefully take it for a spin on the water to make sure it all holds together. I'm guessing you're buying it at a bargain price, so paying for a survey may not make sense. If you have a friend who knows boats it would be good to have them along.
> 
> For the ICW you are mostly motoring, so a good reliable outboard would be what you need most of the time. I would just be cautious.


Thank you for the quick reply yes I have a friend who works selling boats who will come with me I went and saw it the other day alone it felt sturdy and didn’t have any issues that I could see only bummer is that the interior is gutted I will see/but maybe today with my friend


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

ah, well, if its truly gutted that could be a problem. On most boats there are interior parts that are structural, like bulkheads. If some of that stuff is missing I think I would have to pass. It would end up being more of a project than I would want.

Are you looking at it because it's on a trailer ? I'm assuming it is because many of them are, if I remember they came with a swing keel. What's your budget like and where are you ? Long term plans ? Could you keep it in a slip at a marina or is that out of the budget ? I ask because there are definitely better boats out there.


----------



## Mamuth21 (10 mo ago)

oldmanmirage said:


> ah, well, if its truly gutted that could be a problem. On most boats there are interior parts that are structural, like bulkheads. If some of that stuff is missing I think I would have to pass. It would end up being more of a project than I would want.
> 
> Are you looking at it because it's on a trailer ? I'm assuming it is because many of them are, if I remember they came with a swing keel. What's your budget like and where are you ? Long term plans ? Could you keep it in a slip at a marina or is that out of the budget ? I ask because there are definitely better boats out there.


I bought it lol but when I mean gutted I meant the furniture inside the structure is intact and solid I’ll upload some pictures later today the trailer is in great shape I have a house with a big back yard I’m in North Carolina. Budget for what?


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

I was asking about it just because I was going to recommend looking around at some other boats, Lol. But too late! I was trying to get a sense of what you planned to do with it. It's all good, fix it up, go sail it !


----------

